# shotgun



## nix03 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am looking at a new gun do yall prefer pump or auto and name brand?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 12, 2015)

Benelli is my first choice. M2 or sbe2.  All about what fits you


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 12, 2015)

If money is no object get the best quality gun that feels good to you. Consider what and how you hunt most when deciding. I have two shotguns that I hunt with one is a Franchi I12 and the other is a Benelli SBE. I use the Franchi 90% of the time because it feels the best when shouldering.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 12, 2015)

Any of the three b's are good


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2015)

I got a Bennelli M1, A new A5 Browning and a Super X3 Winchester. I love all of them. I also have an old 870 which is great. Good Luck


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sbe ii


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 12, 2015)

Benelli auto.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 12, 2015)

After blowing up a black eagle 2 and having it replaced. 

I'm a SBE2 guy and plan on staying that way for a while.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2015)

Well to be honest, the Remington 870 or Mossberg 835 are 2 shotguns that are hard to beat.  And despite what others will tell you about a quality semi, they will jam.  Had a SBE2 jam on me last weekend, shooting a 3 inch #2.  

I also have a Beretta A400 extreme that shoots great and fits me.  Also the Remington Versa Max is a great gun.

So many options and asking for a specific type of gun is like asking asking what truck is better.  the best advice has been given, go shoulder a bunch of em and find one that fits the best.


----------



## jwillingham3703 (Jan 12, 2015)

Beretta A400 extreme hands down. I love my beretta. It never jams nor does it ever rust even when I use it out in the saltwater. It will last a lifetime if properly cared for and it's extremely easy to disassemble and clean.


----------



## hyprlt900 (Jan 12, 2015)

Was recently in the market for a "value" auto.  Was all set to purchase a stoeger M3000, but then I saw the  Beretta A300 and it just had a much better feel in my hands.  Went up on my budget a little, but for $700 I got a great gun.


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

What is your budget?


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it gonna be for duck hunting only?


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

Is a 3½" shell needed?


----------



## GobbleChaser (Jan 12, 2015)

Versa max hands down


----------



## nix03 (Jan 12, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Well to be honest, the Remington 870 or Mossberg 835 are 2 shotguns that are hard to beat.  And despite what others will tell you about a quality semi, they will jam.  Had a SBE2 jam on me last weekend, shooting a 3 inch #2.
> 
> I also have a Beretta A400 extreme that shoots great and fits me.  Also the Remington Versa Max is a great gun.
> 
> So many options and asking for a specific type of gun is like asking asking what truck is better.  the best advice has been given, go shoulder a bunch of em and find one that fits the best.



I have been shooting a 835 for about 10 years and the last couple of years has really been giving me problems ejecting shells, so im ready to move on.
Really interested in a SBE 2or Beretta.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 12, 2015)

I like pump because i shoot slower more controlled shots. Autos are nice too. Shot them before, just takes gettin used to after years of pump actions.


----------



## cocrymes (Jan 12, 2015)

Remington versa max


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 12, 2015)

Love the way my Benelli Vinci feels. You can pick one up used pretty reasonable


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

If you go low end, don't get a 3½" gun, they won't cycle 2¾" loads well.


----------



## nix03 (Jan 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> Is a 3½" shell needed?



I want to be able to shoot 3 1/2s but not absolutely necessary. Also will shoot doves and whatever else. 
What is the difference in the SBE 2 and the SBE classic?


----------



## Barroll (Jan 12, 2015)

mattech said:


> If you go low end, don't get a 3½" gun, they won't cycle 2¾" loads well.




You have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## amfugl (Jan 12, 2015)

Barroll said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about



x2. I shoot a mossberg 935 mag which is a 3 1/2 and everyone said it would cycle 2 3/4. I have not had a single problem in the 2 years I have had it with cycling any shells.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2015)

Barroll said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about



Actually he's 100% correct.

You may have a cheap 3 1/2 auto that cycles 2 3/4 fine but they're not known for doing it well.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2015)

amfugl said:


> x2. I shoot a mossberg 935 mag which is a 3 1/2 and everyone said it would cycle 2 3/4. I have not had a single problem in the 2 years I have had it with cycling any shells.



If I'm not mistaken, Mossberg doesn't even recommend shooting 2 3/4 through their 3 1/2 auto guns do they?


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

Barroll said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about







amfugl said:


> x2. I shoot a mossberg 935 mag which is a 3 1/2 and everyone said it would cycle 2 3/4. I have not had a single problem in the 2 years I have had it with cycling any shells.



I have a 935, and in 8 years of shooting it i have been able to get only the fiochi high brass 2¾ to cycle. The manual actually says not to shoot 2¾.


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

nix03 said:


> I want to be able to shoot 3 1/2s but not absolutely necessary. Also will shoot doves and whatever else.
> What is the difference in the SBE 2 and the SBE classic?



I don't know enough about benelli to tell you the difference, and I don't like to be called a liar, so I won't comment on that. If you buy a flagship gun in 3½", it will cycle a 2¾" shell. Lower end guns may or may not cycle 2¾" shells. When I bought my 935 it was only for turkey and I wanted a 3½" chamber. Since then, I've really gotten into dove hunting. On dove hunts it is pretty much a single shot gun.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 12, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Actually he's 100% correct.
> 
> You may have a cheap 3 1/2 auto that cycles 2 3/4 fine but they're not known for doing it well.



They also don't cycle 3 & 3.5 inch well. There is a reason browning, benelli, and beretta control the market. If you spend the money right the first time you will have no issues cycling lighter loads. If you cheap out then you may.

Let's be honest. You can't use mossberg and beretta in the same sentence.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 12, 2015)

Buy what fits you above all else.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't know about what you mean about a 3 1/2 in gun not ejecting a 23/4 in shell.  My 870 super mag has never failed to eject any shell, no matter what length.  Neither has my Extrema 2 I had before the Extreme 400.  Maybe the Mossberg 835 had something wrong, but I know that my Remingtons have never failed to eject a 3.5 in.


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I don't know about what you mean about a 3 1/2 in gun not ejecting a 23/4 in shell.  My 870 super mag has never failed to eject any shell, no matter what length.  Neither has my Extrema 2 I had before the Extreme 400.  Maybe the Mossberg 835 had something wrong, but I know that my Remingtons have never failed to eject a 3.5 in.


The 870 is a pump isn't it? I'm sorry, I was commenting towards semi autos. I should have been clearer on my description. Also, I wasn't saying all lower budget guns with 3½" chambers won't cycle 2¾", it was more of a rule of thumb type comment. I'm talked to several people on this forum and others that shoot a 935 like mine. Some cycle 2¾" shells fine some don't. Comparing a Mossberg 935 to a sbe2 is apples to oranges. Its like comparing a KIA to a Mercedes, but you don't see mercedes in everyone's driveway.


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2015)

Barroll said:


> They also don't cycle 3 & 3.5 inch well. There is a reason browning, benelli, and beretta control the market. If you spend the money right the first time you will have no issues cycling lighter loads. If you cheap out then you may.
> 
> Let's be honest. You can't use mossberg and beretta in the same sentence.



I agree 100% with the comment in red, the other I don't. Not arguing, I just don't agree. After thousands of rounds threw my 935, the only shells to ever not cycle has been 2¾. I may have gotten lucky on that part though.


----------



## 44magpastor (Jan 12, 2015)

nix03 said:


> I am looking at a new gun do yall prefer pump or auto and name brand?



I have a Winchester SX3 and I love it.  Light, reliable, shoulders great.  Highly recommend.

With that said, I have shouldered a Benelli Vinci that was the best feeling shotgun I have ever picked up.  However I bought the SX3 for 899 vs. 1400 for a Vinci.  The Vinci felt great, but I couldn't see 500 dollars worth of difference.

A Franchi Affinity is another really nice gun


----------



## Woadie (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a SBE II and love it.   It shoots everything from 3 1/2 to 2 3/4.  Just make sure you get the correct dram equivalent for the 2 3/4 shells


----------



## Nick84 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a browning A5 (the new one), and a Cynergy I love them both but the Cynergy points the best to me and I never have to worry about a jam.  And of course the tried and true 870 that I started out with.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't cross o/u off the list.... I love my cynergy!


----------

